# Solved: "unable to find a certificate to log you on to the network"



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Running Windows XP Service Pack 3.

I set this up last night on my own wireless network and it worked fine. I have brought it to another location and I'm getting this error when attempting to log on wirelessly. Both routers are running the same type encryption with the same key.

*"windows is unable to find a certificate to log you on to the network"*

When the above error disappears, I see the list of available networks with the network I just attempted to connect saying *"Validating Identity"*. That message stays there continuously and I have no throughput.

I have verified the time and date on the computer is correct. Other Windows 7 laptops at this location are working fine wirelessly.

I have tried the advice at this location with no luck.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're SURE that 802.1x authentication is not checked? That's typically where that error message comes from.

Did you remove ALL stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again? If you're not prompted for the encryption key, it's likely got an incorrect profile stored.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

> You're SURE that 802.1x authentication is not checked?


I deselected that once; but, after deselecting it, I cannot find it again to check it. (Just dumb, I guess) I used the same instructions to find it both times.


> Did you remove ALL stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again? If you're not prompted for the encryption key, it's likely got an incorrect profile stored.


I am not being asked for a key and I have deleted all networks stored in the list


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's reset the stack.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

*Removing existing profiles in XP

How to set up 802.1x authentication*

.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I got it working and here is what I put into my notes for future reference:
 Click Start.
 Click Control Panel.
 Double-click Network Connections.
 Right-click Wireless Connection.
 Click the Wireless Networks tab.
 In the Preferred Networks list, highlight the problem network.
 Click the Properties button.
 Click the Authentication tab.
 De-select Enable IEEE 802.1x . . . . .
 Click the Association tab.
 Select Connect even if this network is not broadcasting.
 Select your Network Authentication type (WEP, WPA, etc.).
 Enter your network key manually and confirm by entering it again.
Simply disabling IEEE 802.1x . . . didn't do it. I had to enter the network key in that window. If I waited for the key box to pop up when attempting to connect from the list of available networks, it would loop back and hang at "Validating Identity" again. I'm guessing there was some remnant of a profile in there that I don't know how to find.

I'm going to look at your links and I'm sure I'll find something to add to my notes there.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback, I figured it was 802.1x, didn't realize it was going to hound you for a key. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks again.

I *thought* I had hit the "Solved" button; I guess I missed it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem.


----------

